# ABSCESS OR TUMOR??



## momofhedgehogs1029 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello, i have a beautiful albino female hedgehog she is around 2yrs old and she started having trouble eating the other night and she has a large lump on her face.
Can anyone tell me whether this is an abscess or a tumor? She will be seeing the vet soon, but thought someone could tell me their opinion as well.....thank you
PICTURE: C:\Users\Dezzy\Pictures\hedgehog help 004 - Copy.JPG


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Your picture didn't work, you either have to add it as an attachement or upload it to a site like Photobucket then post the link here. You need to get her to the vet asap. If its an abscess the infection could spread and if its a tumour then can be very fast growing. 

Please don't double post, one post is all you need and I have deleted the other one.

Thanks!


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, it really doesn't matter cause either way, your trip to the vet will reveal the cause. A tumor is usually fixed, meaning immovable - as opposed to a lymph node which would roll around under your fingers, but it is just hard to say, even if we could see the picture.
Best wishes and keep us updated!
Susan H.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The only way you can really tell is at the vet.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Even at the vet they may have to send off samples for testing. Will probably give you antibiotics in the mean time to see if that clears any infection if it is indeed an abscess, but tumours and abscesses are practically identical so we won't be able to tell you...


----------

